# IMAC G5 Changement de carte mére...



## A312 (3 Novembre 2005)

Imac G5  (fevrier 2005)  de retour aprés changement de carte mére suite serie défectueuse, Il n y a plus de N° de série , ni N° de commande comme cela c'est plus clair . Au fait quand on parle revision B comment trouve t-on cette specification ?

Premiers essais aujourd hui a l'air aussi malade qu'avant  plante sous Safari se bloque complétement inopinément.   Malgré Réparations et  Onyx. 

Mac depuis 512   c est la premiére fois que j ai des galéres avec un mac en 20 ans, même mes filles adeptes de PC se fichent de moi !

Je voulais joindre une copie d' écran mais je ne trouve pas comment faire.


----------



## c-66 (3 Novembre 2005)

Pour obtenir le n&#176; de s&#233;rie, il faut aller dans "Menu Pomme" -> "A propos de ce Macintosh" et ensuite appuyer sur le bouton "Plus d'infos", l&#224; y'a l'utilitaire de profile syst&#232;me qui s'ouvre et on obtient plein d'infos, notamment le n&#176; de s&#233;rie.

Pour les copies d'&#233;cran, le raccourci clavier est "pomme" + "maj" + "3" pour faire une copie de toute l'&#233;cran ou "4" pour copier une zone.


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2005)

Et pour joindre une image suis les bons conseils de Macmarco : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=42&announcementid=43


----------



## Ycare (4 Novembre 2005)

Carte m"è"re, comme mère et père, et non pas gérard mér 

Désolé, j'ai pas pu résister


----------



## A312 (4 Novembre 2005)

Oui c est ce que je veux  dire en faisant Pomme I ,    il n existe aucun N° de serie   ECRIT . 
Il s agit d une carte FANTOME.    J enverrais une copie d écran  ce soir.


----------



## A312 (5 Novembre 2005)

N°  de serie aprés  echange de carte   copie  ecran


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2005)

A312 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c est ce que je veux  dire en faisant Pomme I ,    il n existe aucun N° de serie   ECRIT .
> Il s agit d une carte FANTOME.    J enverrais une copie d écran  ce soir.



c'est pas une carte fantôme ça arrive très souvent qu'une carte mère de SAV ne comporte pas de numéro de série


----------

